# Another Megadeath ?



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

What rockers should I use? I can get a set of comp Ultra gold alum roller rockers for cheap. My ? is what ratio and will they work with the megadeath cam. Also wanted to know should I be running valve guides?


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a set of the Crane Cams roller rockers and I installed the 1.7:1 ratio. Not sure the specs on the Megadeath cam but my cam is big at 239/242 .650/.620, at 111 LSA. Have had no issues with mine at all and race the car. As for the guides, the pushrods come with them as well as the lifters. Depending on how extreme the cam is will tell you whether or not you need stronger springs. I didn't need anything in the way of guides but definatly had to go with a double/dual valve spring setup. Had to do this to prevent valve float at the higher rpms with the bigger cam lift. If you can afford it go with a shaft mounted rockers, wish I did.


----------

